# Sun. night



## boutwell_43 (Oct 11, 2007)

Was sitting out at the pass, waiting for it to get dark. We got two right of the bat, and picked up two more about 20 min. later. I am fairly new to floundering, I know alot of people are covering the same beach and will be going in and around others going slower. I dont have a problem with that at all, but when someone gets up on your ass about to hit your boat, and goes around just enought to miss your boat, thats wrong in my opinion. Like i said I am new it but a little respect for the fellow gigger would be nice.


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

I know what you mean about that,but there is an ass in every crowd.Nice catch though,and thanks for the report and pics.Looks like your already getting the hang of it.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

amen brother


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice flatties and nice head shots on those fish! I always try to treat others as I want to be treated.....out at Ft. Pickens it does get crowded and you would figure most people have common sense and would give you a little space.......but everytime I hit that beach someone proves me wrong...good luck and keep up the good work ;-) 

Buzz


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> when someone gets up on your ass about to hit your boat, and goes around just enought to miss your boat, thats wrong in my opinion. Like i said I am new it but a little respect for the fellow gigger would be nice.






*Totally agree.* Give a little room.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice Fish


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Some fine eatin there,


----------

